# Question about price



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been crawling kijiji for a while since buying a 20gal tank and wooden stand for $25. And I saw this one: $75 gal tank 36"x12.5"x18.5" with light, black metal stand 28"H and eheim liberty 200 (few years old). 

Was my first purchase decent? And is the second deal worth it (In other words sell the 20 gal and stand and buy this one)?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

ScarletFire said:


> I've been crawling kijiji for a while since buying a 20gal tank and wooden stand for $25. And I saw this one: $75 gal tank 36"x12.5"x18.5" with light, black metal stand 28"H and eheim liberty 200 (few years old).
> 
> Was my first purchase decent? And is the second deal worth it (In other words sell the 20 gal and stand and buy this one)?


$25 for a 20G + stand is a fair/good deal, depending on the condition of the tank. Applying the "$1/gallon rule", that makes your stand a $5 purchase. Assuming the tank isn't leaking/scratched to 541t, then show me where you can buy a stand for $4.99 or less to make your deal a "bad" one!!

At one point you thought you made a good deal (hint: you did!), so why second-guess your decision?

OR: Just go buy the other tank anyways - you invariably will at some point (that's just how this hobby gets you!), so why not take that first of 12 steps and admit to yourself that you have MTS right now, and gitterdun!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

we should see image to tell you about price. Some tanks, people do not want for free and metal stand could be so rusted, that you will spend more money to clean it and paint it

what is the light. Just for the price of the new bulb (PC) you can go and new decent light

probably new media for Eheim 200 will cost you as almost new filter

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Windowlicka said:


> At one point you thought you made a good deal (hint: you did!), so why second-guess your decision?
> 
> OR: Just go buy the other tank anyways - you invariably will at some point (that's just how this hobby gets you!), so why not take that first of 12 steps and admit to yourself that you have MTS right now, and gitterdun!


I'm second guessing because I need to buy a hood and that's expensive xD. I've been seeing some ads where it's $20 for 20 gal including a hood, but no stand. Would that have been the better deal? By the way, what's MTS (Malaysian Trump Snails.........xD) ?



sig said:


> we should see image to tell you about price. Some tanks, people do not want for free and metal stand could be so rusted, that you will spend more money to clean it and paint it
> 
> what is the light. Just for the price of the new bulb (PC) you can go and new decent light
> 
> probably new media for Eheim 200 will cost you as almost new filter


I just asked for a photo, and attached it. The seller said that the black stand is just standard issue. 28"H 38"L 13"W


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on how inclined you are to do DIY stuff. If you have a saw and some scrap wood and paint or an old dresser or something, you can make a hood and stand in 45 mins for free. 

Filter doesn't have media, $6 at the dollar store for plastic pot scrubbers will fill a decent sized canister. 

Take an old dead light fixture that fits a hood and wire up 3 x light bulb sockets and some CFL bulbs and create a decent medium light fixture for $10.


I have gotten most of my stuff for free on Kijiji and built my own hoods, light fixtures, stands, use cheap media, etc, so it's worth it for me.

If you want a show tank for your living room and want a matching stand and hood and stock lights and expensive Eheim bio-media, it may not be as worth it. If you're a bit handy and have some time and tools, you can do the rest for next to free.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

OR: Just go buy the other tank anyways - you invariably will at some point (that's just how this hobby gets you!), so why not take that first of 12 steps and admit to yourself that you have MTS right now, and gitterdun! [/QUOTE]

MTS in this case, I believe, is Multiple Tank Syndrome


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw an ad for a 100 gal. It's 5ft in length, 2 ft high, and 1.5 width. The person's willing to go lower than $100. This includes only the tank itself. It had bearded dragons in it before, and doesn't know if it has leaks. The current owner bought it used from another person who bought it new and also used it for bearded dragons. Would bearded dragons scratch at the sealant like turtles? Is it worth it? I've seen some ads for a 100 gal for $120.

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/68041_10151107485268344_1755776232_n.jpg


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Never mind. I have MTS, and going way above my head with this lol. I posted it in the not my ads section if anyone's interested.


----------

